# Planted tank enthusiasts on Reddit



## slidewithme (May 18, 2012)

There's a fairly large group of us over on Reddit! Come join us at /r/plantedtank! In the very least, pop on over and tell us how lovely our style sheet is for the page. 

Please note that we're not actually afiliated with plantedtank.net, the names just happen to be the same. We love all things growing and aquatic just as much, however.


----------

